# info wanted on blue staffordshire bull terriers



## chris1234 (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi i know there plenty of staffs out there but my missis really wants one of these pups but neither us have really much knowledge with dogs. so basically all im asking is some info and help on them without sounding like an idiot that dont no owt lol all help appreciated


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

chris1234 said:


> Hi i know there plenty of staffs out there but my missis really wants one of these pups but neither us have really much knowledge with dogs. so basically all im asking is some info and help on them without sounding like an idiot that dont no owt lol all help appreciated


There the same as every other staff just a diffrent colour ,
maybe it's just me but I think it's so annoying when u ask what dog some one has and they say a blue staff any other colour they just say staff but if they got a blue one they seem to include the colour like its a diffrent breed sorry for the rant but I quit smoking a few days ago feeling stressed .


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

If I read that wrong and u just want info on staffs there very good little dogs , affectionate , capable of running for hours as well as being lazy and very good with kids I grew up with staffs awesome little dogs what else u wanna no ?


----------



## chris1234 (Oct 4, 2008)

jaykickboxer said:


> If I read that wrong and u just want info on staffs there very good little dogs , affectionate , capable of running for hours as well as being lazy and very good with kids I grew up with staffs awesome little dogs what else u wanna no ?


ohh i understand what you mean on the colours but i do go by the colours my mate got a brindle and black and white lol and you answered most of it there lol


----------



## retic lover (Sep 23, 2008)

Just do plenty of reserch on the breed, but cant you rescue one :whistling2:there are hundreds of fantastic dogs getting put to sleep every day, and you have the chance to help one:2thumb:. Staffies are great dogs my last one had to be put to sleep at 16 I was gutted it took me three years before I got another, but so glad i did and yes its a staff who i saved from death row.... And I now work in animal wefare:no1:...... so I know how many dogs need loving forever homes.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Look into rescues if you want a staffy, tonnes of them in there young and old and blues do crop up. If you decide to go down the breeder route look for a really good one, someone who health checks, who doesnt breed two blues together, blues can suffer from dilute gene alopecia


----------



## Christie_ZXR (May 14, 2011)

Staffies are gorgeous  I've always wanted one. 

Please have a look into rescuing. Seeing all the staffs at Battersea when we were looking for our dog was one of the most heartbreaking things I've ever seen. Would be wonderful to be able to save one of them.


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

I've been looking into rescue dogs recently and I'd say 80% of them are staffies, or staffie crosses, definitely look into a rescue, it's so rewarding and your giving an unwanted animal a good home.
:no1:


----------



## UpLink (Dec 14, 2011)

I've got two staffs and they are amazing jobs I've always grown up around staffies (council estate child haha) and couldn't recommend them highly enough to anyone. They are loving and intelligent but also fiercely loyal and protective as said they can be little balls of energy which never stop like my girl or couch potatoes like my boy lol. As you can tell I'm quite fond of them lol I put some pictures up on one of the dog threads the other day  oh and the blue ones are just the same as every other dog it's just hair colour


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Staffies are super dogs and I totally agree with everyone else who saying to rescue (even pups end up in rescue fairly often). It's very sad that some people walk into a rescue and instantly say I don't want a staff, without having ever met one  So many are getting pts as their are less homes for them due to the minority giveing them an undeserved bad name.

They are an energetic breed and need a fair amount of execise. They tend to mouth a lot as puppies (I've found they tend to do this a bit more than other breeds) so provide plenty of tough chew toys (an adult staff can destroy most toys pretty easily but they have fun doing it).

They are usually very people orientated and become stressed easily in kennels (all the more reason to get one out of there). Sometimes they will not show themselves off in this environment brilliantly by being vocal or very excitable when they meet you (because they are so relieved to have some time with a person). Some may have started ragging on their lead or mouthing again. I'm just saying they may be much more relaxed when at your home and these behaviours are usually stress related if you come across them.

Some are not so good with other dogs, which can be due to poor socilasation or a bad experince (other reasons too) but some are fantastic, or happy with other dogs unless the other dog starts a fight (a staffy generally will stick up for itself, so it's important to avoid putting your dog in a situation such as this).

Overall a super breed of dog, one of my favourites


----------



## Ameliaxx (Apr 9, 2010)

Staffies are in general a lovely dog, very friendly full of energy and good with kids  at the rescue I worked at we did have a litter of blue solids and blue and white Staffies as the breeder couldn't find homes for them lovely dogs very pretty (had lovely green eyes) but remember there the same as all the other coloured staffs. It really annoys me when breeders hike there prices up because there blue not because there health tested or a great example of the breed  (just want to say I'm not having a go at you at all) although it's not as common blues do crop up


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

Yeh, staffies as a whole make wonderful pets provided they have the correct upbringing, they have such huge personaltities 
However i see you mentioned you wanted a blue one, speaking to a few breeders, blue is actually a diluted gene of black and can sometimes be linked to coat problems, nothing major, just something to take into consideration.


----------



## terry1994 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hello this one im intrested in, i breed blue staffs, coming from some of the best show dogs, i dont agree with people saying about rescue staffs, as most of them are from back street breeders what do it to make a quick £100 on each puppie, i only sell to people who have full times jobs not just people to look good walking around the street with them, they are lovely, good looking dogs, very easy to train and very loyal!! very good with kids as iv got 5 and iv got 2 year old brother who climes, plays and sleeps with them and not ever had a problem the bad write up as come from pitballs!! not saying every pitball is a fighter but thats where staffs have got they name from, at the end of the day its not the dog its the owner!! when people write on they advarts saying mum and dad very good temperment but whats the mum and dad got to do with it only coz the mum dad is good dont mean the pups will, its how you bring them up, i can see why you say why should people say blue staffs but if it was black they would say just staff, i make you right but 9 times out of 10 if you say staff they like ohh okay if you say blue they like ohh really whats it like i dont no why but thats how it is, also people for people say sank, people say why do you breed them when theys loads in kennels ect but like i said they back street breeders whos trying to make £100 each pups go from £800+ and i only breed them is coz i love the breed and i want to carry on the bloodlines from some of the best dogs crufts have seen  i hope you find the perfect staff for your self and i do sell them and i also have alot about them as iv been brought up with staffs and my family as always bred and kept staffs so please fill free to message me if you need any help, i also have a facebook page( tjs blue staffs) and iv got a web page in the making ( solid blue staffs ) i also help people find what they want even if they dont buy of me coz i just love talking about the staffs so if any 1 needs help or advise on they staffs or buying 1 please fill free and ill help you as much as i can  or email me on [email protected]


----------



## terry1994 (Jul 16, 2010)

TalulaTarantula said:


> Yeh, staffies as a whole make wonderful pets provided they have the correct upbringing, they have such huge personaltities
> However i see you mentioned you wanted a blue one, speaking to a few breeders, blue is actually a diluted gene of black and can sometimes be linked to coat problems, nothing major, just something to take into consideration.


 
going on the diluted gene the first ever blue dog was from and black and brindle dog, the problem only comes up after blue and blue and blue and blue and blue breeding this is why i breed my blues with blacks so i dont have the problem with the coat problems, another way this comes up is inbreeding and people inbreed to keep the blue going but look at the first blues they was all in bred but then kennle club change they rules and now people dont do it as much but i work with a man whos bred blues for 10 years plus just blues and his never come had this problem as he dose every think by the book and in my last comment this is what i was saying about back street breeders they do it wrong and cheap,


----------



## terry1994 (Jul 16, 2010)

Ameliaxx said:


> Staffies are in general a lovely dog, very friendly full of energy and good with kids  at the rescue I worked at we did have a litter of blue solids and blue and white Staffies as the breeder couldn't find homes for them lovely dogs very pretty (had lovely green eyes) but remember there the same as all the other coloured staffs. It really annoys me when breeders hike there prices up because there blue not because there health tested or a great example of the breed  (just want to say I'm not having a go at you at all) although it's not as common blues do crop up


i dont want to start on any 1 like you said but again i thought id say as i added the price in 1 of my other comments all mine are health tested hga and hc clear and true to type show standed, standing at 14 inchs with the right pigmentation, this is why i added my facebook then people can see and i have nothing to hide  i feed mine all a wide rang of food, i,e raw meat, dry food, rice pudding, eggs and milk ect


----------



## terry1994 (Jul 16, 2010)

You can also see comments what peopl have left on my page about how I treat my dogs and how they are looked after, I can prove every think I do with my dogs buy vets and kennel club


----------



## terry1994 (Jul 16, 2010)

Sorry about some words as iPhone some times puts different words like I said by but it put buy haha


----------



## trogdorable (Feb 4, 2011)

on monday 3 people from a staffie rescue centre visited my college class along with their own staffies.

about 480 staffies are put down a month in shelters because there are simply too many off them from being overbred.

if your getting a staffie, please visit a shelter and see if you can give one of these fantastic dogs a second chance : victory:


----------



## terry1994 (Jul 16, 2010)

trogdorable said:


> on monday 3 people from a staffie rescue centre visited my college class along with their own staffies.
> 
> about 480 staffies are put down a month in shelters because there are simply too many off them from being overbred.
> 
> if your getting a staffie, please visit a shelter and see if you can give one of these fantastic dogs a second chance : victory:


I title agree but what alot of people have to understand is its not the dogs thought or staffs thought why its in they it's manly coz of the owner or the breeder as a lot of people think its the dogs falt witch it's not!!!


----------



## trogdorable (Feb 4, 2011)

terry1994 said:


> I title agree but what alot of people have to understand is its not the dogs thought or staffs thought why its in they it's manly coz of the owner or the breeder as a lot of people think its the dogs falt witch it's not!!!



only ignorant people believe that the dogs are as evil as the media pans them out to be. and frankly i don't think those stupid people deserve a staffie anyway.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

terry1994 said:


> Hello this one im intrested in, i breed blue staffs, coming from some of the best show dogs, i dont agree with people saying about rescue staffs, as most of them are from back street breeders what do it to make a quick £100 on each puppie, i only sell to people who have full times jobs not just people to look good walking around the street with them, they are lovely, good looking dogs, very easy to train and very loyal!! very good with kids as iv got 5 and iv got 2 year old brother who climes, plays and sleeps with them and not ever had a problem the bad write up as come from pitballs!! not saying every pitball is a fighter but thats where staffs have got they name from, at the end of the day its not the dog its the owner!! *when people write on they advarts saying mum and dad very good temperment but whats the mum and dad got to do with it only coz the mum dad is good dont mean the pups will*, its how you bring them up, i can see why you say why should people say blue staffs but if it was black they would say just staff, i make you right but 9 times out of 10 if you say staff they like ohh okay if you say blue they like ohh really whats it like i dont no why but thats how it is, also people for people say sank, people say why do you breed them when theys loads in kennels ect but like i said they back street breeders whos trying to make £100 each pups go from £800+ and i only breed them is coz i love the breed and i want to carry on the bloodlines from some of the best dogs crufts have seen  i hope you find the perfect staff for your self and i do sell them and i also have alot about them as iv been brought up with staffs and my family as always bred and kept staffs so please fill free to message me if you need any help, i also have a facebook page( tjs blue staffs) and iv got a web page in the making ( solid blue staffs ) i also help people find what they want even if they dont buy of me coz i just love talking about the staffs so if any 1 needs help or advise on they staffs or buying 1 please fill free and ill help you as much as i can  or email me on [email protected]


The temperament of the parents is pretty important. I would never breed from a bitch or a dog that didn't have a sound temperament. Temperament is hereditary. Of course, how a puppy is reared plays a big part in it too, but the foundation of breeding a dog with the right temperament must stem from the parents.

We are currently showing a Boston Terrier puppy bitch, who we will breed from when she is 2 years old. We were talking about stud dogs with our friend a few weeks ago, & he mentioned a particular dog that is doing well in the show ring at the moment. I said I would not use him on my bitch, as he is a little sod, & has actually snapped at judges before. He was asked to leave the ring after he snapped at one judge at a champ show a few month ago.


----------



## trogdorable (Feb 4, 2011)

never noticed that ^^^^

even i know that much, that temperament can play a part in the parents. and im not the one breeding them =/


----------



## terry1994 (Jul 16, 2010)

Zoo-Man said:


> The temperament of the parents is pretty important. I would never breed from a bitch or a dog that didn't have a sound temperament. Temperament is hereditary. Of course, how a puppy is reared plays a big part in it too, but the foundation of breeding a dog with the right temperament must stem from the parents.
> 
> We are currently showing a Boston Terrier puppy bitch, who we will breed from when she is 2 years old. We were talking about stud dogs with our friend a few weeks ago, & he mentioned a particular dog that is doing well in the show ring at the moment. I said I would not use him on my bitch, as he is a little sod, & has actually snapped at judges before. He was asked to leave the ring after he snapped at one judge at a champ show a few month ago.



Well in my opinion I agree I wouldn't breed a bad dog but iv seen it and this is why I said what I said the male wouldn't go near any other dog and the mum as had 3 fights in a local park they muzzled the dogs when the breeding took part, now them pups are 2 years old and my mates got 1 and its 1 of the most cutest and lovely staffs iv seen, it lays in bed with him ect its like his own baby and he still talks to 3 of the other people who brought pups and they all meet up every now and again and he said nun of them are like the parents and they only bred the parents coz of how stunning they both was, also I no Boston, stunning dog!! I don't say what iv got any more until my website opens as ill be upsetting few people as no 1 can match or not what I no of  iv just bred my butch with the blue bouncer  and that bitch is from jolson's blue blue, they will be a stunning litter and they hold 21 champions


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

terry1994 said:


> i dont agree with people saying about rescue staffs, as most of them are from back street breeders what do it to make a quick £100 on each puppie


What a totally socially irresponsible comment.

Buying from a poor breeder should be discouraged, but with a breed so very over populated as staffies buying from any breeder at all should be discouraged.

By the time it comes to the dog being in rescue who cares where they came from, it is not like the person rescuing is paying money to the backyard breeder the breeder will have made his money and drunk it years before by the time you rescue the results of their moronic behaviour. You cannot even say that because it was a rescue from a possibly bad breeder it will be less well behaved, because its behaviour and temperament will be known by the rescue, in fact in rescues, with so many staffies to choose from you could likely find the perfectly behaved dog for your needs 

The dog already exists, and should have every chance you can give it to carry on living. Even from a health point of view there is really only one health condition that a puppy from a good breeder would be test for that would have a small chance of not coming to light by the age most dogs end up in their second home, and L-2-HGA symptoms would still have likely come to light

Temperament tested rescue dogs are all positive and no negative, no toilet training in most cases, no need to limit exercise as they grow, knowledge of what they do and do not tolerate well such as children, dogs and other pets. The ready made dog good to go.


----------



## terry1994 (Jul 16, 2010)

terry1994 said:


> I title agree but what alot of people have to understand is its not the dogs thought or staffs thought why its in they it's manly coz of the owner or the breeder as a lot of people think its the dogs falt witch it's not!!!


What I meant by that comment witch I think I said it abit wrong when people say about rescue dogs ect most of the time it ant they falt or why they in they it's the owner or breeder and when I say breeder its coz the dogs mum as been over bred and it as effect on the pups so that's what I meant


----------



## terry1994 (Jul 16, 2010)

Kare said:


> What a totally socially irresponsible comment.
> 
> Buying from a poor breeder should be discouraged, but with a breed so very over populated as staffies buying from any breeder at all should be discouraged.
> 
> ...


You say about L-2-HGA symptoms iv had 4 litters and witch nun of them have had these symptoms and the man I work with who's been doing it for over 10years his never had this problem as its all done the right way and not the wrong way or done cheap like I said in 1 of my comments all my dogs go to vets every 6 months ect witch I said I can prove and I no all my dogs family tree as come from good owners so they for I no they should be no problem with my


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

terry1994 said:


> You say about L-2-HGA symptoms iv had 4 litters and witch nun of them have had these symptoms and the man I work with who's been doing it for over 10years his never had this problem as its all done the right way and not the wrong way or done cheap like I said in 1 of my comments all my dogs go to vets every 6 months ect witch I said I can prove and I no all my dogs family tree as come from good owners so they for I no they should be no problem with my


I do not think you understood what i said.

I did not say anything about your dogs having symptoms I said by the age most staffies enter rescues if they had the condition it would likely have some symptoms. That is the only condition where the dog would be lessd certain to have shown symptoms, the only possible argument against a rescue health wise...and as i point out it would be a very weak reason as unlikely.

Unless you have understood what I said and your dogs HAVE the condition and you are pointing out they have the condition and no symptoms


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

In response to the OP - blues aren't hard to come by and they are by no means rare so if you really want one please don't fall into the trap of paying over the odds for one; you should expect to pay around £500-600 for a well bred, KC reg pup from a good line.

For a quality pup that's clear of hereditary health issues and bred 'true to type', with proper form, quality and temperament (to the breed standard!!), you will need to do some research ... I would start by getting in touch with the KC or your local stafford club who will be able to advise you of any current of future planned litters. Good SBT breeders rarely advertise their litters in papers, websites etc as they want their progeny to go to good, responsible homes .... it's all word of mouth and who you know .... if your serious on acquiring a decent pup get yourself to one of the shows and make contact with exhibitors and people there too, they will be able to advise on where to get one.

-P


----------

